# make deinstall (segfault, Error code 139)



## intr (Feb 5, 2009)

This problem in pkg_install libs. In "src/usr.sbin/pkg_install/lib/plist.c"
no blank check for the command in the file "+CONTENTS".
The patch is attached.


----------



## intr (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry.

cd /usr/src
patch < /path-to-file/plist.patch
cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install
make clean (if not empty in /usr/obj)
make obj
make depend
make
make install


----------



## mecano (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the patch !
I'm having a problem trying to make :

```
make: don't know how to make /usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install/add/../lib/libinstall.a. Stop
```
What is the best way to rebuild make files there ?


----------



## mecano (Feb 6, 2009)

also could this be considered as harmfull if one (me ^^) erase the blank dependencie line as a quick and dirty workaround?


----------



## intr (Feb 7, 2009)

The patch not adding problems in compile. My releng_7 compile normal.



			
				mecano said:
			
		

> also could this be considered as harmfull if one (me ^^) erase the blank dependencie line as a quick and dirty workaround?



Yes, can erase the blank depends.


----------



## mecano (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks intr


----------

